# baby wood pigeon found help please UK



## animallover12

*found baby wood pigeon*

Hi please can someone give me some advice. 3 days ago I found a baby wood pigeon it was sat on its own all day near a road so we decided to help the little thing. It does have feathers but still has its yellow down can't fly either. I'm guessing it's a few weeks old. So we have kept it in a cat carrier with straw . So he or she has been eating by me putting food in her beak and last night I successfull got him to eat out my hand on his own. He will quite happily sit on my hand. Can anyone help me on how I teach him to fly and about returning him to the wild? Could I let him go in my back garden or the place I found him which is a couple of streets away? I live in the U.K thank you.


----------



## John_D

Hi

Thanks for taking him in. He is probably very young still, as they are fledged after a very few weeks. If he is eating seed and, equally important, drinking water himself he is progressing well. Next will be to get him to eat from a small pot of seed or a little pile of seed, and take water from a dish or pot.

It is always best, whenever possible, to release young ones with others of their kind. For that, they should be introduced to their fellow woodies in a rescue centre that will help pigeon and doves.

That is not always possible due to location, so next best is release in the nearest safe location where there are seen to be other, adult woodies he can follow.

He will not need to be taught how to fly - that is automatic, unless he has any wing or other issue preventing him.

Can you give us a location and, maybe, a pic of him?

Meanwhile, this site gives a lot of info about 'baby' pigeons, woodies and a directory of pigeon-friendly (as far as we know) rescue centres.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/

and there's a facebook group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## animallover12

*baby pigeon*

Hi thank you for the quick reply. I have just come home and he has eaten some food himself. I left him a double yoghurt pot one side with water in other side with corn peas and seed in. He can't fly he likes to stand on your hand. He was sat in the same place all day so we thought he need some help. How do I go about letting him go when he is bigger? Do I just let him go in my garden or where I found him? He seems to be doing fine.i will post a picture when I figure out how to!


----------



## animallover12

Baby pigeon


----------



## animallover12

He would not eat on his own at first so I put corn and that I'm his beak and he eat them then yesterday two days after we found him I got him to eat on his own. So hopefully he is getting the hang of it.


----------



## John_D

Hi

Please take another look at my post, regarding the best ways to release in due course, and where he is currently


----------



## animallover12

Thank you. I have him in a cat carrier. I'm in north west England. There is a couple of fields near me and I do see pigeons on my roof sometimes. They steal my ducks layers pellets.


----------



## animallover12

Hi I found a baby wood pigeon 4 days ago. It can't fly and still has yellow fluff. I have been feeding him ready brek peas corn and seed. He is eating the peas and corn by himself now. I took him into my garden last night for some fresh air he just sat on the fence having a look around watching the sky and other birds fly by. Any one got any advice on how to release him when he is ready as I've read it's not a good idea to keep one on its own in captivity,thank you in advance.


----------



## John_D

animallover12 said:


> Thank you. I have him in a cat carrier. I'm in north west England. There is a couple of fields near me and I do see pigeons on my roof sometimes. They steal my ducks layers pellets.


If they are woodpigeons, then that sounds okay. Check the rescue centre links, though, in case there is a centre within reach who may be able to integrate him.


----------



## animallover12

*baby pigeon*

The pigeon is eating peas and corn on its own from a pot. What else can I do? Take him outside couple of hours a day to get used to being outside? Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## John_D

You could let him see what's outside, BUT he does need to be still in a cage for his own safety if you do so - and beware of cats!


----------



## animallover12

*baby pigeon*

Thanks. I took him outside and he perched on a bit of wood in my garden and looked around I stood there with him.he is eating sweetcorn peas and bird seed from a pot on his own. Thing is I own cat's so I don't want to let him go in my garden when he can fly there is a woods just down the road from me half of it is open space- would this be suitable to let him go when he can fly, I do see other pigeons there they all fly off when they see you. So when he can fly do I just take him there and let him go or do I let him get used to outside first by putting him in a cage in my garden ? Any advice Willard appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking

*Is there a rescue center near you, did you check the link? They will release the youngster with others of its age in an area where wood pigeons thrive to secure its survival.*


----------



## animallover12

*baby pigeon*

Hi just letting you know the pigeon has gone to a woman I know that has a aviary with a rescue pigeon in and finches. So he can live with another pigeon and fly.


----------

